# 5E Homebrew Database is not working.



## celerum (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi there,
So the 5E Homebrew database seems to not be working. You can go to the main landing page, but when you click on any of the sublinks it takes you to a page with a blank vbulliten message. I have tried on multiple browsers and devices. Others are also having this issues. I searched the forums and do not see anything pointing this out.

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2016)

Hmm. I'll poke around and see what's happened.


----------



## Echomikedelta (Nov 6, 2016)

I am experiencing this issue on most of the databases.


----------



## Echomikedelta (Nov 6, 2016)

Confirmed, the following databases are showing a blank vbulletin message when accessed.

Class Archetypes
Backgrounds
Feats
Monsters
Races
Spells

Please get these fixed.


----------



## Echomikedelta (Nov 7, 2016)

Any word on when this may be fixed?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 7, 2016)

Echomikedelta said:


> Any word on when this may be fixed?




When I figure out what broke it.


----------



## Echomikedelta (Nov 11, 2016)

Any idea what may be causing it?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 11, 2016)

If I had, I'd have fixed it!


----------



## celerum (Dec 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## JEB (Dec 26, 2016)

Just came back to take a look at the newest stuff after months away and discovered this issue. Hope to see it fixed soon, it would be a real shame if all that material was lost.


----------



## Echomikedelta (Mar 27, 2017)

I think it is lost.


----------



## Kalizaar (Dec 4, 2017)

Good news: I found this post instead of starting another one.

Bad news: Still no database links


----------



## JEB (Dec 5, 2017)

The Internet Archive has a partial copy of the database, FWIW: http://web.archive.org/web/20160430...g/forum/content.php?1883-Fan-Content-Database


----------



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2017)

It's off-the-shelf software, and the developer has closed up shop. They used to provide support, but they don't any more.

The product is called VB Dynamics:

http://www.vbadvanced.com

You are more than welcome to see if you can persuade the developer to help out, but the last time he posted on his own site was back in 2016!


----------



## guilhermequintella (Dec 17, 2017)

Is the database still offline?


----------

